# Clevo Laptop P650RP not shutting down properly

## TearsInRain

Hello all,

Maybe this isn't the best place to post this, but I thought you guys are more knowledgeable and can give me a pointer in the right direction.

I am having an issue with my laptop, please see following for specs. It is not properly shutting down anymore. This isn't just 1 distro, either, it's across the board. I have Win7 installed on 1 NVMe drive, and MX Linux and just recently installed Gentoo on a 750GB WD HDD. On all of these, including also the SysRescue USB, whenever I select Shutdown, the OS completes the shutdown procedure, but the computer remains powered on and I have to manually press the Power Button for it to shutdown.

```

System:    Host: mxcomp Kernel: 4.13.0-1-amd64 x86_64 bits: 64 gcc: 6.3.0 Desktop: Xfce 4.12.3 (Gtk 2.24.31)

           Distro: MX-17_x64 Horizon December 15, 2017

Machine:   Device: laptop System: PC Specialist Limited product: P65xRP serial: N/A

           Mobo: CLEVO model: P65xRP serial: N/A UEFI [Legacy]: American Megatrends v: 1.05.01 date: 07/18/2016

Battery    BAT0: charge: 56.4 Wh 99.0% condition: 57.0/60.2 Wh (95%) model: Notebook BAT status: Charging

           hidpp__0: charge: N/A condition: NA/NA Wh

           model: Logitech Wireless Mouse MX Master 2S status: Discharging

CPU:       Quad core Intel Core i7-6700HQ (-MT-MCP-) arch: Skylake-S rev.3 cache: 6144 KB

           flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 vmx) bmips: 20736

           clock speeds: max: 3500 MHz 1: 2600 MHz 2: 2600 MHz 3: 2600 MHz 4: 2600 MHz 5: 2600 MHz 6: 2600 MHz

           7: 2600 MHz 8: 2600 MHz

```

I would say the issue started around 3 months ago, when I installed MX-17 for the first time. Before that I had MX-16 and the laptop could boot / shutdown with no issue. Since I installed MX-17, I got some strange errors, including the laptop keyboard not working around 3-4 times out of 10 on boot-up, or the system not booting up properly if the laptop was not plugged in. Since then I tried installing different distros, but no success.

I searched for some info and I thought the issue lies with the acpi parameter. So I tried to boot with different acpi settings, including noirq, ht, or even off. It makes no difference. 

I checked the BIOS but I have no ACPI options available to change.

I looked through the various logs of the system, but apart from acpi messages, I didn't know what else to look for. 

I would appreciate any ideas you could throw at me to start looking for a possible culprit. I am starting to think there might be something wrong with the hardware even, if this issue happens now irrespective of OS and acpi settings. Please let me know what logs to post for more details or any other info you think might help.

Thank you in advance for your assistance!

----------

## audiodef

If you're referring to MX Linux, you should be posting this there, especially since you said this happened after an MX upgrade.

----------

## TearsInRain

I had posted there as well, mostly about the initial keyboard issue, and only touched on the power / shutdown aspect, because it wasn't permanent at the time. I got some replies but no answer or even clues. I thought I'd try here as well, because in my mind it could be related to a kernel issue, and not distro dependent.

If you or anyone else has any ideas, I'd be more than happy to try anything. If not, I'll keep scouring the net for some bits of info and I'll have to get by with those.

Either way, thanks for taking the time to reply, such as it is.

----------

## Logicien

Have-you try to put the keyboard support modules in the initramfs or in the kernel image itself?

In the Bios, have-you check if there is some useful options in the power management section?

----------

## TearsInRain

Hi Paul, thanks for the reply.

I have checked the BIOS and I have no options available relating to Power Management / ACPI.

I have also tried to add i8042.nopnp=1 or i8042.dumbkbd=1 parameters to kernel boot. The reason for that was that comparing the dmesg output when everything was okay to the times when the keyboard was not loaded, there was a line missing relating to this i8042 parameter. Again, following this, from what I could find on the net (and I don't remember the exact link) this workaround was suggested, which unfortunately did not solve my problem. 

It might have diminished the number of occurrences, or so it appeared to me, but the issue still persisted.

----------

## TearsInRain

I searched some saved data, here is the line that was missing from dmesg everytime the keyboard did not load:

[ 0.756808] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

Is this module not incorporated in the kernel in the first place? What support modules could I try lo load instead?

Thanks!

----------

## audiodef

libinput is supposed to handle all keyboard and mouse devices. Are you using it? If you are, maybe try switching to legacy keyboard and mouse drivers for INPUT_DEVICES.

----------

## Hu

 *TearsInRain wrote:*   

> I searched some saved data, here is the line that was missing from dmesg everytime the keyboard did not load:
> 
> [ 0.756808] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0
> 
> Is this module not incorporated in the kernel in the first place? What support modules could I try lo load instead?

 That depends on how your kernel was configured.  Some kernels would have that support built-in.  Others might not.  Even if it is not built in, it seems a bit strange that it would randomly fail to load.

To be clear, when the keyboard fails to work, is it unusable in the Linux console and in X11 or is it only unusable in X11?

----------

## TearsInRain

Hi, thanks for your reply.

This happened to me with both MX-Linux 16, 17 and Linux Mint 18.3 Xfce editions. I downloaded the iso's from the website, put them onto a USB stick and installed on the 750 GB WD HDD. I didn't modify anything within the kernel / installation that would impact the input / keyboard. At least not to my knowledge.

Upon booting, in the GRUB menu, the laptop keyboard works fine. After I select the distro and I reach either the X11 or the console, the laptop keyboard is not working. No normal keyboard key press or shortcut. If I connect a USB keyboard, that is immediately recognized and works perfectly. If I remove that, I have the same unresponsive laptop keyboard.

One very funny thing is that one shortcut works even in the event that the keyboard is not responding. If I press Fn + 1 the fans go into Maximum speed. If I press again Fn + 1 they revert to Automatic.

----------

## Hu

That is consistent with the kernel lacking a driver for the builtin keyboard.  Is this a PS/2 keyboard or a USB keyboard?  When the external keyboard is disconnected, what is the output of lspci ; lsusb ; find /dev/input/by-path/ -ls?  Is your kernel configured to support PS/2 keyboards?

----------

## TearsInRain

Hey, please see following the command results you requested. I have also attached a full dmesg here: https://pastebin.com/V0qKXPzQ when the keyboard driver did not load. 

Edit: I don't know how the keyboard is connected to the motherboard. I don't think it is a PS/2 connection, but I will open the back side and check. I do not know how to check if the kernel supports PS/2 keyboard, where / how can I do that? Thanks!

```
$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Skylake PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 (rev 31)

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 31)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev f1)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #7 (rev f1)

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller (rev 31)

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus (rev 31)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP106M [GeForce GTX 1060] (rev a1)

6d:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8411B PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

6d:00.1 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

6e:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 32)

6f:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device a804
```

```
$ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04f2:b5a7 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf3:e300 Atheros Communications, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1c7a:0603 LighTuning Technology Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

```
$ find /dev/input/by-path -ls

    18476      0 drwxr-xr-x   2 root     root          100 Mar  7 13:33 /dev/input/by-path

    13283      0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           10 Mar  7 13:12 /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:9:1.0-event -> ../event17

    17796      0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root            9 Mar  7 13:12 /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:5:1.2-event-mouse -> ../event0

    18477      0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root            9 Mar  7 13:12 /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:5:1.2-mouse -> ../mouse0
```

----------

## Hu

Please pastebin your kernel configuration.

----------

## TearsInRain

Here it is. https://pastebin.com/DW2iCZ6P

----------

